# Where to find a new FurSuit



## sugar.husky (Jul 11, 2009)

Well my old FurSuit has fallen apart due to little cousins thinking its ok go try to get in my suit and then cut holes in it while i'm asleep.  Dose any one know of a good Skin Tight Fur Suit maker?


----------



## Shino (Jul 11, 2009)

o.0 If it was me I'd beat the crap out of your cousins for destroying something one-of-a-kind that cost so much.

But there's a lot of different fursuit makers out there: Beastcub, Don't Hug Cacti, Noblewolf, Fur Happens, Lion of the Sun, just to name a few. I don't know if any of them specialize in skin-tight, but you could try some research. Also, I know I'm forgetting some, so look around. Somebody may have exactly what you need.

Sorry again, and good luck. And kick your cousins for me.


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 11, 2009)

*giggles* ima skinn them and turn them into the inning of the new fursuit... muhahahah
!!!!


----------



## pixthor (Jul 11, 2009)

When you mean skin tight. Do you mean by this? I want one soooo bad. I would do anything for that kind of suit. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0


----------

